# Deer stand window's



## texastwo (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey all,


I am looking for the aluminum slider track for plexiglass for the windows in the blind i'm in the process of building, any ideas where to get it, I've seen it on the upper end stands i've looked at but i can't find it at a store or online ????



texastwo


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

try a steel supply outfit. triple s on the southeast side may have it.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Where are you located? I bought some before at Lake Lumber in Eagle Lake.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

http://deerblindwindows.com/index.htm
I found these. Very nice but a little pricey.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Premier feeders in Stafford have some. They only have single, not the double. They do have a web site too..


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Try these guys--they sell replacement aluminum rails for their blinds--i think they are 48" sections--can't recall the price.

http://www.blynd.com/?page=default


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Try and find Lexan for the windows.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

*J-Channel*

Another option is to use some J-channel in either metal or plastic. Home depot has it for around $1 for 10 feet for plastic or around $3 for 10 feet in metal.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Try http://www.tsarinc.com/ ( Texas stairs and Rails ) if your in houston he is off of Hwy 59. They build blinds and have the window aluminum tracks your looking for. Give them your measurements and they will cut them for you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have seen the plastic sliding windows (guides) crumble under the UV pounding they get.
These were the commercially made ones.

Charlie


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

glass stores sell them. I have bought them for cabinets I have built.


----------



## texastwo (Jul 29, 2004)

Thx for all the reply's.... I have seen the type I wan't on a few stands but still haven't found them yet..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I use the metal spines used for screen doors / windows for the plexiglass to slide on. Very cheap and effective. Home Depot or Lowes in the solar screen area.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I was at Premier Feeders in Stafford, Tx today, They have single and double aluminum tracks as well as small hindged windows.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I have also seen 2x4's that are cut with a grove/notch down the length of the 2" side in the center to allow for the plexiglass windows to slide together or apart. I would guess the grove around 1/4" wide and 3/8" deep. The draw back from sliding windows is your opening may be limited. Why not hinge them up?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure if you are looking for single or double track to slide horizontally but I bought some aluminum channel from Home depot and set mine up to slide vertically. I bought some gear straps with buckles from Academy, cut the buckle off and screwed it to the inside of the stand below the window then bolted the rest to the inside bottom of the Plexiglas so that it would come inside the lower edge of the window and through the buckle. When I want to open the window I just loosen the buckle and lower the window - to close, I just pull the strap raising the window and close the buckle. It's quiet, weatherproof and gives a full opening in the window when open.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

FIL found some nice aluminum channel in the picture farme department. Hobby Lobby I think.


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

www.mdteam.com/products.php?category=915 I found these last year... never bought 'em... The problem I had with the ones from Home depot the top and bottom rails were same height and you had to install them with the glass and could not remove unless you removed one of the rails.


----------



## Pnut (Apr 25, 2006)

My nephew and my oldest son are just finishing two new stands. They used 1/4" plexiglass and aluminum H-channel for the slider tracks. The H-channel can be purchased at Home Depot, McCoys, Lowes. It works great and is inexpensive.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

earlier post ssaid something about having problem getting lexan / plexiglass for the windows, there is a plastic supply( regal plastics) on wirt rd just before you get to long poing on right hand side. don't have phone .


----------

